# Root tabs?



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Okay, so I'm wanting to get some root tabs before I really get everything going here.

Which would you guys say go with? Seachem Flourish tabs or API root tabs? I can get a 10 pack of Flourish for 9.99$ at Petsmart and 10 API for 6-7$ from PetCo. Then I can also buy a 40 pack of Flourish from Amazon for about 25$ before shipping with a sale they have going on currently.


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

I would go with the Seachem Flourish tabs I have heard good reviews about them.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I am trying out leafzone the liquid, I thought about doing tabs, but when I first started I kept moving plants around till i found just the right spot for them so the liquid made more sense to me vs me digging up plant then trying to find the root tab....


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It depends on the type of plants you have as to whether root tabs or liquid will be more effective. Either way, I'd always go with Seachem Flourish (my personal preference, not a dictate ), but some plants won't get as much benefit from one form of fertiliser as another.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Several of the forums have people who sell osmocote capsules. They are better and much cheaper than the other kinds of root tabs. Basically, some hobbyists have found that putting garden osmocote in gelcaps like the ones used for medicine works really really well. They are usually 25 for 5 bucks plus a couple of dollars for shipping.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

I did not know there was a liquid half to it between tabs and another route 


*@tekkguy*
I did a quick search for osmocote caps and I do believe I found a forum that could get me what I'm looking for, thanks


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd go with seachem.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

I threw a post up on the other board I was talking about, but it''s in the approval status at the moment so I'm still looking around at other things.

With root tabs, do they have to be removed at some point? S'the way it's sounding atm. And can I put them in after I have my tank set up and everything? Like get the dirt and sand and plants put in and the thing filled up and then put them in?  I mean it'd wind up happening when I need to put them in again, but... I'm trying really hard to not overthink it right now, lol.


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

I believe the root tabs dissolve over time and you replace the tabs every 3-4 months


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

You do not have to remove root tabs. They will be used up and dissolved.

What plants are you growing? Most aquarium plants are able to feed from the water column, so unless you have heavy root feeders you don't need root tabs at all. Liquid ferts would be better in that case.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

*@tekkguy*
I don't have any just yet, I'm just hunting around to figure out precisely what all I need for the final bit of setup since I have my potting mix. Just need to buy some more sand to put up some walls for aesthetics and a cap and the plants. Currently trying to figure out exactly which plants I want to put in besides Anubias on a stick.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Chevko said:


> *@tekkguy*
> I don't have any just yet, I'm just hunting around to figure out precisely what all I need for the final bit of setup since I have my potting mix. Just need to buy some more sand to put up some walls for aesthetics and a cap and the plants. Currently trying to figure out exactly which plants I want to put in besides Anubias on a stick.


Don't worry about fertilizers yet. Figure out your plants first, the substrate you are using etc. It sounds like you're using dirt? If so, you don't want root tabs at all to be honest.

If you go overboard on fertilization, you will do nothing but grow algae. Better to get the contents figured out, then think about ferts. I have some tanks that do GREAT without any fertilization at all.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Ooh, okay  I was thinking about just getting things setup _then_ finding the tabs but I wasn't very confident on it.

Do you have any suggestions on plants for me? I've asked in another thread but got nothing back at all. Currently I only have a dedicated 9 watt Glentronics lamp, but it's at a window where it gets partial morning/early afternoon light as well as from a 13 watt energy saver bulb in the late afternoon/evening. Would you say for plants it'd be totally low-light or some that are low/moderate?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Chevko said:


> Ooh, okay  I was thinking about just getting things setup _then_ finding the tabs but I wasn't very confident on it.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions on plants for me? I've asked in another thread but got nothing back at all. Currently I only have a dedicated 9 watt Glentronics lamp, but it's at a window where it gets partial morning/early afternoon light as well as from a 13 watt energy saver bulb in the late afternoon/evening. Would you say for plants it'd be totally low-light or some that are low/moderate?


Crypts are good. Java fern. Mosses. Anubias. I also grow purple cabomba, ludwigia, hydrocotyle japan, bacopa australis. All of these grow fine in low light.


----------

